# New addition to the family



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

My Weber Summit got here yesterday!



Got it put together in about an hour and made lunch.



Finnaly got ahold of a nice tri-tip and grilled some asparugus.



Nice machine so far. Going to do about 4 ribeyes tonight.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice...................

Where's the cigars?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice....  for a gasser.   :!:


yeah yeah I hear ya...but it will get a lot of use.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice GH! I'm starting to look for a new gasser to replace my old one. It's a toss up right now between the 1 you got anf the 6 burner model. Why didn't you get the porcalin(sp) CI cook grates?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2006)

Always makes me tear up when I see a new Dad with his new pride an joy.  :-(


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

The stainless looks great.  My Genesis 2000 is still going strong after 14 years ~ Take good care of her and she'll last a long time.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice GH! I'm starting to look for a new gasser to replace my old one. It's a toss up right now between the 1 you got anf the 6 burner model. Why didn't you get the porcalin(sp) CI cook grates?


I bought it off of Amazon. That is how it came. So far they are ok. Whats the deal with the porcelain.Is it better? Is it an option?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> The stainless looks great.  My Genesis 2000 is still going strong after 14 years ~ Take good care of her and she'll last a long time.


Thanks! It is well built. I really had to sell the longevity of the thing to the wifey before she would let me spring for it.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3g9eeee6]Nice GH! I'm starting to look for a new gasser to replace my old one. It's a toss up right now between the 1 you got anf the 6 burner model. Why didn't you get the porcalin(sp) CI cook grates?


I bought it off of Amazon. That is how it came. So far they are ok. *Whats the deal with the porcelain.Is it better? Is it an option?* [/quote:3g9eeee6]
The one sold by HD come std with the PCI grates.  Gives you a better sear without the maintainance issues of CI.  Your stainless grates will do you fine until you decide to change (if you ever do).


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Like Finney said, they do fine and last a long time.  I had my 2000 in Orlando for 10 years before moving up here.  It was always covered but out by the pool, in the elements.  I finally replaced the flavorizer bars and grates a couple years ago and went with stainless bars and PCI grates.  They're much heavier and retain the heat longer for a good sear.  BTW, that's all I've replaced on mine ~ Still have the original burners and starter.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw the Weber catalog from home depot showed the Genisis model they sold had the porcelain grates and said it was a home depot exclusive. I was a cheapo and went online to get my Summit. I will keep what I have for now. They worked good on the Ribeyes i cooked for the wifey and me and the hamburgers for the kiddies dinner. I have mine out by the pool too Joker. It is a fun place to cook :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I saw the Weber catalog from home depot showed the Genisis model they sold had the porcelain grates and said it was a home depot exclusive. I was a cheapo and went online to get my Summit. I will keep what I have for now. They worked good on the Ribeyes i cooked for the wifey and me and the hamburgers for the kiddies dinner. I have mine out by the pool too Joker. It is a fun place to cook :!:


 You can get the grates at HD if you decide you want them.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks =D> Chris


----------

